# Will a Gen4 OEM Glock 17 - 17 round magazine work in a Glock 17 - 10 round pistol?



## kms888 (Jun 30, 2012)

Unfortunately I recently found out that the town I live in has a limit on magazine capacity of 15 rounds. 

I am wondering if I move to another town, If I could easily run a 17 round magazine in a Glock 17 - 10 round pistol without any modification?

I was looking to purchase the Glock 17 soon but not sure the FFL would be able to transfer it to me, once they look at my address, so I might end up having to buy the "California" version.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The models I am familiar with from the past would each work with magazines of either capacity; the 10-shot guns and the 17-shot guns were the exact same model, just packaged and sold with different magazines. I use several old made-during-the-AWB 10-shot mags in competitions in my G17s and G19s, and I also have used the latest/current/Gen4 ambi-notch-cut mags in my older Gen1, Gen2, and Gen3 9mm Glocks, and I've never had a magazine incompatibility issue, as far as I can tell.

Now, I should mention that the info quoted in the first line above is several years old, and I'm not making much effort to keep up with the latest/greatest in the gun world nowadays, so you might want to run that question past a local gun dealer or store in your town. They should know, as it would be hard to legally sell guns in a town with silly laws like that if they DIDN'T know all the details.

Great choice on picking the Glock; good luck!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's the magazine that limits any G17 capacity not the pistol itself. So your answer would be yes. Older generation magazines in Gen 4's would work, but primarily Glock magazine compatibility is dependent on the type of magazine release that is on the Glock.
Glocks with the standard magazine release can use all generations of Glock magazines.
Glocks with the ambi-magazine release can only use the newer generation of Glock magazines, the ones with the mag release cut on the front of the magazine.
Glocks with the reversable magazine release set up on the standard side can use all generations of Glock magazines.
Glocks with the reversable magazine release set up on the non-standard side can only use the newest generation of Glock magazines, the ones with the mag release cut on the right side of the magazine.except you can not switch your mag release from righty to lefty in the Gen 4 w/ the older non gen4 mags..


----------

